# IR repeater receiver doesn’t like plasma TV



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The receiver for our IR repeater bit the dust a couple of months ago, and I’ve learned it has something to do with the plasma TV we got last September. At least that’s what I gather; when I started shopping for a replacement I noticed specific “plasma friendly” models. Problem is, those things seem to be pretty expensive – double what I paid for the entire repeater system.

Not sure what the issue is with these things and plasma TVs – maybe someone can enlighten me – but I’m wondering if instead of a “plasma friendly” receiver I could use a regular one, and cover it with some kind of metal shield? Or maybe locating it further away from the TV? It’s located inside the cabinet the TV sits on, on the shelf right below it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats kinda ironic, I was going through the PE catalog earlier and noticed the plasma friendly repeaters.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sadly it is not just plasma TV's. My LCD TV drove an IR system I was testing nuts. 

Basically, the IR receiver unit gets swamped with IR from the backlight and plasma elements. You can see the indicator on it flash when it receives a signal. With the offending TVs, it flashes very fast or just stays lit all the time (and obviously does not work).

The solution that worked for me was to place the receiver slightly behind the tv and angled to the side. Apparently reflections of the TV can still play havoc with the receiver.

The plasma friendly ones must have a much narrower band receiver and only get signals from remotes. Either that or some advanced noise reduction, but I imagine that feature would make them cost much more than they already do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah, so it’s an interference issue? That’s great to know! Since our IR receiver bit the dust I was thinking the plasma had somehow destroyed it. But it looks like it just died of old age, and it sounds like I can just replace it with a regular one. Which is great, because those are only $50 or so, not $200!

Thanks for the info, Anthony!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

